# Very amusing South Bay blog



## neoprocyclist (Feb 6, 2012)

Cycling in the South Bay

Hope I'm not the only one who finds the writing style frickin hilarious


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

Pretty funny stuff there! As I was reading I was hearing George Carlin speaking it as it just gave me that vibe.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Ah, yes ... "Wankie" / "Wankmeister" has been on my regular reading list ;-)


----------

